# 1919 Microrameur "Air Bike"



## Fltwd57 (Aug 22, 2011)

This bizarre French contraption was one of the many two-wheelers for sale at one of the classic car auctions in Monterey this past weekend... Would make for an entertaining ride!


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 22, 2011)

That is interesting!
 Did you see the $16.4mil Testa Rossa?


----------



## Fltwd57 (Aug 22, 2011)

Naw, I missed the Testa Rossa, but saw the $8.8 mil Mercedes 540 K!


----------



## OldRider (Aug 23, 2011)

That is neat! In theory that should work great, my friend has an amphibious (land/water) machine with a contraption like that on the back, works great when hes on the water.


----------



## benjclark (Aug 23, 2011)

Bike air conditioner!  Probably also want to wear ear plugs.


----------

